# 1 over 2 under vs. 3 under



## shoothathang

I've been shootin trad for a couple weeks 1 over 2 under and have always had bad finger pinch.It would get painful after a couple hours and I couldn't get good groups.So today after shootin n sufferin n thinkin I might hang it up n go back to compounds n mech. releases,I got an idea(then my head exploded)try 3 under,and dang if it didn't solve my little problem!Not only did my finger pinch/pain go away but my 25 yard groups are as good as or better than my 15 yard groups using 1over 2 under.It sure restoked a dyin fire!So now I'm wonderin how do you draw n why?


----------



## DDSHOOTER

I pull with one over and two under, then at full draw I drop the top finger. dd


----------



## zestycj7

I shoot split fingers, never had any problems with finger pinch. I have been shooting this way almost 50 years.
I lost my right index finger in a roping mishap 15 years ago and stopped shooting till last year. I still shoot split fingers, just no index finger any longer, still no pinch...LOL
Don.


----------



## Boyd

I draw with three under.
Then hold / aim with one under.


----------



## shoothathang

lol!zest,that's funny right there.(OW!!)ch


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Boyd said:


> I draw with three under.
> Then hold / aim with one under.


It looks like you can achieve a very simple and repeatable anchor point with your one under hold. I will have to give it a try. My only concern is long term damage to my finger, which may not be as strong as yours. My holding weight is 30 pounds (40% letoff). Anyway, thanks for the picture...good food for thought.


----------



## youngtimer

I draw back with all 3 then drop top and bottom fingers holding with the "BIRD" finger..


----------



## JUST BB

I shoot compounds and traditional both with 3 under. My groups got tighter when I switched to 3 under. Just more comfortable.


----------



## b0w_bender

DDSHOOTER said:


> I pull with one over and two under, then at full draw I drop the top finger. dd


yes +1


----------



## JLARCHERY

3 under here


----------



## Nam Nguyen

I shoot wood bow...I switch around between a cherokee style pinch grip for bows 45lbs and less.

bows heavier than that I switch to a three under pinch grip or 1over/2under.


----------



## riverboat

2 under - 1 over, drop the top at full draw....works for me.


----------



## IBBW

I used to be a 1 over 2 under guy. An adventure in finger amputation/reattachment I had as a teenager caught up with me a few months ago in the form of a very stiff and feeling less index finger. Now its 2 under only.


----------



## minnie3

i started with 1 over 2 under as i learnt to shoot under the guidance of trad longbow shooters and recurvers. at my first 3d comp some older experienced barebow compound finger shooters advised me to get the 3 or preferably 2 under, and i went with that. the masters of the barebow DVD's show some using 3 under, some 1 over 2 under, worth a look.


----------



## s.a.w.

I use 1 up 2 down. Try using a thicker glove. I have a 56# 52" amo recurve that I just bought and I have to use a thicker glove which helps with the pinch.


----------



## 2finger

Two under with tab


----------



## 1156

Today I had the most enjoyable shooting day that I've had in a long time! Under the direction of Boyd "great guy and he knows his stuff" I switched from one up and two under to two under, will go to one under as my fingers get used to it. I had played with it a little earlier in the week and decided to dive in and changed my peep and sight. All I can say is WOW! I didn't shoot a round for score but my x's gained considerably. I also noticed my left/right misses almost completely dissapeared. I didn't notice the string roll off my tab like I would when I shot one over/two under. I'd have to say my groups shrunk by almost half. I can't believe I made it this long without knowing this little secret, thanks Boyd.....


----------



## loneviking

I pull one up and three under releasing the third at anchor.


----------



## Archery Al

I shoot 1 over 2under and drop top and bottom at full draw with my compound. But I don't take my top-bottom off the string, just relax them where they are not holding any wieght, my middle only holding the load. I find this much easier than actually dropping them off. I am able to shoot bullet holes in paper this way and have no problems shooting broadheads. It's been a while since i've shot my recurve and was never able to use this technique as well with it because I'm holding much more wieght at full draw.


----------



## damascusdave

If finger pinch is an issue there is good chance that your fingers are plenty strong enough to simply shoot 2 fingers under, index and third finger, for draw and release. A great way to make a two fingers under tab is to take a Cavalier Elite tab for the opposite hand, turn it over and then take off everything that is not needed. Use the aluminum to locate the tab against the string and a deep hook. If you wanna add that little extra get some welders chalk and scrape it on the aluminum, rub into the material, and keep things slick. The pictured tab is calf hair, but I prefer the cordovan leather one which I have somehow misplaced.


----------



## damascusdave

The other issue that might have addressed, without really comprehending it, is that of the nock point scraping your finger at release. Metal nock points are not the answer for shooting split finger, or 1 over and 2 under as you call it. My current favourite recurve has a very nice tie on nock point done for me by the string maker and I shoot that bow split finger with a 30 inch draw, the bow measuring only 62 inchers AMO.


----------



## jshooter

Like several others: two under one over, dropping the top finger at full draw. Works well for me.


----------



## GLars

3 under!


----------



## Harperman

I've been shooting split finger, anchor under my chin....Was dropping the ring finger, last 2 weeks, I've been dropping the ring finger, and relaxing the top finger , holding most ,if not all of the weight on my middle finger...Clean arrow flight, easier tuning, and seems more forgiving....Time will tell...If that doesnt work out, I might go back to 3 under, and hold the string with my top finger, like Boyd is showing in his pic.....I went away from 3 under, because I would occasionally push the nock off the string with my chin....Dry firing a $1200.00 bow isnt a pleasant experience...But, Hoyt's are TOUGH!....L.O.L......Jim


----------



## bigbob29

I shoot split and drop bottom finger, but like Harperman have pushed the nock forward at full draw resulting in a dry fire over a period of a few years, of not 0nce, not twice but THREE Times. I know I am getting old and senile but really! Used to shoot 3 under many years ago and also anchor at the bottom of nose and 'gun barrel' the arrow. Dont do either now and am more accurate [except for dry fires] This old dog has a few serious tricks to learn, like how to keep the nock on the string for one! I would never go back to 3 under myself but it is all about what the individual is comfortable with.


----------



## strikefirst

draw with one over two ubder and relax bottom finger at full draw.


----------

